# Columbia TOC brass lamp



## Classicriders (May 2, 2022)

Columbia Model C Automatic 
Hine-Watt MFG Co.
Chicago U.S.A

6" tall.  Lens and jewels have no cracks.  Couple small dents, but overall a very nice lamp.  Untested, sold as is.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 3, 2022)

$75


----------



## Classicriders (May 3, 2022)

Thanks for the start. No deal


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 4, 2022)

$100, who polished the nickel off?


----------



## Classicriders (May 4, 2022)

Deal.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2022)

Classicriders said:


> Deal.



Excellent, thank you Greg!


----------

